# will a lift help, hurt or make no diff with plowing?



## ironhart (Jan 24, 2007)

just got a stock 95 YJ 4 cl. Using it as a weekend play toy and want to do some plowing. My driveway and a few friends.
I am trying to decide if I should alter it a little. Step up the tires a little 31" and add a 3" lift What effect will that have on plowing? Any?
Thanks for your opinions.
Ironhart


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you're talking a suspension lift, you may have to alter the plow mounts to keep the blade down where it needs to be and at the correct angle of attack.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Those wider 31s are not going to grip snow as well as skinnier snows.....*


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

poncho62;358064 said:


> *Those wider 31s are not going to grip snow as well as skinnier snows.....*


You could easily enough run 31s in the summer and snow tires in the winter to get the grip you need. A lot of people run smaller tires in the winter just cause the wider profile tires suck on snow and ice.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's some more insight

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=824453


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

OK, so my link won't work unless you register. But hey, you have a jeep...why not?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I had 4 inch suspension lifts on my old Chevys with Fishers, I found the slightly increased angle to be a plus. I think the added visibility of sitting up higher makes it worthwhile. I wouldn't be afraid to run 31/10.50s, but they won't be as good as a skinnier tire, and a 12.50 is too wide. Run some cheap 235/75 snows for plowing if you can afford two sets.


----------



## ironhart (Jan 24, 2007)

*thanks*



bryanj23;358066 said:


> You could easily enough run 31s in the summer and snow tires in the winter to get the grip you need. A lot of people run smaller tires in the winter just cause the wider profile tires suck on snow and ice.


that makes sense
You can really tell a difference hu? Wow 
Thanks!


----------



## ironhart (Jan 24, 2007)

*thank you*



Detroitdan;358100 said:


> I had 4 inch suspension lifts on my old Chevys with Fishers, I found the slightly increased angle to be a plus. I think the added visibility of sitting up higher makes it worthwhile. I wouldn't be afraid to run 31/10.50s, but they won't be as good as a skinnier tire, and a 12.50 is too wide. Run some cheap 235/75 snows for plowing if you can afford two sets.


thanks for the info 
Ill plan for a small lift and two sets of tires.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the lift wont make much deferents the tires will make a big difference. Its all about where the rubber meets the road. Get Blizzak or equivalent tires. Smaller tires are better for plowing (Like lower gears).


----------



## ironhart (Jan 24, 2007)

*a tire question*



theplowmeister;358300 said:


> the lift wont make much deferents the tires will make a big difference. Its all about where the rubber meets the road. Get Blizzak or equivalent tires. Smaller tires are better for plowing (Like lower gears).


You recommend Blizzak or equivalent. ill look into them. what about studs are they helpful?

thanks for the advice

Ironhart


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I've plowed with lifted trucks for 7 yrs. so far. Not huge one's just 4" on a 00gmc,02 3/4 ton ram , and a 03 f-350. I now have an 07 f-350 and it will be lifted in the spring. I haven't had any problem with the suspension other than the dodge( my brothers stock dodge had the same problems). I actually like the visability of a lifted vehicle. The best part is plenty of air into the radiator!!! I wouldn't think twice about running a lift on your jeep. I do always run stock tires in the winter though. Wide ones are no good in the snow and I like to keep my summer wheels nice!!!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

look into a set of boomerang shackles for a small lift. and plenty of rooms for 31's.


ive got a set i cut my self if your intersted in them. there a copy of more's boomerang shackles.

ill have to find pics if you want them. i cut 2 sets at once. one set went on my heep once upon a time. and the other set well there in the shop at the rents house.

payton


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Studs will markup driveways when you spin the tires. with a jeep you will spin the tires. I run with 500# of ballast in the back and I still spin once in a while.


----------



## ironhart (Jan 24, 2007)

*Studs*



theplowmeister;358934 said:


> Studs will markup driveways when you spin the tires. with a jeep you will spin the tires. I run with 500# of ballast in the back and I still spin once in a while.


Good point about spinning studs on pavement however here in the foot hills of Colorado only one of my friends has a paved driveway. Most everything is dirt & gravel. 
I am thinking yes on studs?

Thanks for your opinion.

Ironhart


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I had a 95 F150 with 6 in lift and a 7.5 Meyer and I had to fab the mount because I tore the gravel drive up and it would dig instead of push. Make sure that you don't have to much angle on it and run shoes. If not they will be doing alot of clean up in the spring,


----------



## ironhart (Jan 24, 2007)

*I did a quick search on boomerang shackles*



payton;358887 said:


> look into a set of boomerang shackles for a small lift. and plenty of rooms for 31's.
> 
> I am so new to this I have to learn more about what they are.
> Ill look into them.
> ...


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.quadratec.com/products/16051_321.htm


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

If you plowing on gravel, that's going to be fun. Once the drive have frozen it's not to hard but if the gravel is still loose, your going to dig in and push out all the gravel. 

Typical skis on plows don't work or you'll have them set so high that you'll have to be changing them a lot when you do a concrete or asphalt drive. 

It would be great to make some custom skis that's a lot wider or longer wo plow on gravel. I've also seen an extra strip of metal welded onto the screaped blade to keep the plow on top of the gravel.

I myself have a 2-1/2" lift and 33" tires. The stock mounting made the plow prone to flipping to much and I had to change my mounting system so the angle of the plow was better.


----------

